# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  آموزش اتصال ماشین مجازی YouWave به eclips

## perkas

اجرای برنامه ها در محیط YouWave از سرعت بیشتری برخورداره ولی یه مشکل داره که فونت فارسی رو خوب نشون نمیده و برای نمایش صحیح فونت باید تنظیمات اندروید برای نمایش صحیح فونت فارسی رو بلد باشین ( البته رو دستگاه واقعی درست نشون داده میشن )

1- هر دو نرم افزار YouWave و  eclips در حالت اجرا باشند

2- از خط فرمان ( cmd ) به محل نصب adb برید مثلا رو سیستم من میشه آدرس زیر :

C:\ADT\sdk\platform-tools
3- اجرای دستور زیر در خط فرمان

adb connect 127.0.0.1:5558
حالا اگه پیغام کانکت داد کار تموم شده - در غیر اینصورا از اجرا بودن برنامه های ذکر شده اطمینان حاصل کنید

----------


## mrtzxxx

از perkas عزیز تشکر میکنم بابت این تاپیک منم یه نکته اضافه کنم میتونین همین کار رو تو یه batch file داشته باشین که همش مجبور نشین اینارو اجرا کنین اینجوری راحت تره  :لبخند:

----------


## abc2014

ضمن تشکر میشه بهم بگید چرا برای من همیشه این خطا ازadbدر خط فرمان گرفته میشه؟(برنامه ها درحال اجراهستند)
adb' is not recognized as an internal or external command ,operable program or batch file

فرقی که نمیکنهadt-bundleباشه؟

----------


## mohsen22

همه راه  رو درست رفتم اما نشد ..(هر دو برنامه هم در حال اجرا بود) ...؟؟؟؟

----------


## abc2014

ایراد من این بود که توی cmdدرست وارد پوشه platform tools نشده بودم(یعنی همون محل نصبadb)
به این طریق باید وارد مسیرش بشیم:اول دستور \ cdتا وارد: cبشیم حالا برای هر پوشه ،قبلش cdرو مینویسیم وتک تک وارد میشیم:
cmd.png

----------


## perkas

نیازی نیست تک تک وارد پوشه ها شد ( با کپی کردن آدرس بعد از cd  هم میشه )

----------


## javaneemroz

سلام
دوستان برای اینکه هر دفه این کار رو انجام ندیم باید چیکار کرد؟ چون من هروقت اتصال رو انجام میدم دفه بعد که ایکلیپس رو باز میکنم باز هم نمیشناسه ماشین رو

----------


## javaneemroz

دوستای خوبم میشه جواب بدید؟

----------


## meysam jahedi

> سلام
> دوستان برای اینکه هر دفه این کار رو انجام ندیم باید چیکار کرد؟ چون من هروقت اتصال رو انجام میدم دفه بعد که ایکلیپس رو باز میکنم باز هم نمیشناسه ماشین رو


یه فایل NotePad  باز کنین و این سه خط رو با connect.bat ذخیره کنین و هربار برا اتصال همین رو اجرا کنین
      d:
cd D:\ADT - SDK - Eclipse - JRE (x86)\sdk\platform-tools
adb connect 127.0.0.1:5558
pause     
بر اساس سیستم خودتون آدرسش رو  تغییر بدید.

----------


## mohammadmolavi

سلام دوستان برای راحت شدن از آدرس دهی و این مشکلات در CMD
ابتدا پوشه ای که فایل ADB در اونجا قرار داره رو پیدا کنید در همان پوشه (روی فایل ها نه)قسمت خالی Shift+کلیک راست را بزنید و گزینه Open Command Windows here را انتخاب کنید و سپس در پنجره CMD باز شده کدی که در بالا معرفی شده رو بزنید

adb connect 127.0.0.1:5558

موفق باشد!

----------


## negarjalili12

سلام
من ا وقتى youwave رو نصب ميكنم و از قسمت كرَك بازش ميكنم همچين ارُرى ميده! از دسكتاپم كه برنامه رو باز ميكنم ميزنه expired! 
ميشه راهنماييم كنيد تا مشكل رو برطرف كنم؟
با تشكر

----------


## matarata

من وقتی میخوام به adb کانکت بشم این ارور رو میده:
unable to connect 127.0.0.1:5558
چیکار باید بکنم؟

----------


## هزاره سوم

بعدش چجوری میشه توی ایکلیپس برنامه رو ران گرفت؟؟؟
اتصال انجام شده 
ولی کدوم دکمه رو باید بزنم برنامه اجرا شه

----------


## (:CLONER

*سلام دوستان.چرا از Genymotion استفاده نمی کنین که هم نصبش اینقدر عذاب آور نیست و هم سرعتش بالاست؟!
*

----------


## (:CLONER

> بعدش چجوری میشه توی ایکلیپس برنامه رو ران گرفت؟؟؟
> اتصال انجام شده 
> ولی کدوم دکمه رو باید بزنم برنامه اجرا شه



*دوست عزیز،شماباید روی اسم پروژت راست کلیک کنی و گزینه Run As==>Android Application رو بزنین تا پروزه از طریق ماشین مجازی یا همون Emolator اجرا بشه*
یا علی...

----------


## Daniel_GH

فایل exe تو پوشه کراک رو کپی کن جایی که youwave رو نصبش کردی.

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

سریعترین و قوی ترین شبیه ساز حتی بهتر از جنی موشن و یوویو
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...02#post2260502

----------


## تیگران

> من وقتی میخوام به adb کانکت بشم این ارور رو میده:
> unable to connect 127.0.0.1:5558
> چیکار باید بکنم؟


منم همین مشکل رو دارم کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه؟

----------


## so2011

> منم همین مشکل رو دارم کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه؟


براي من اين مشكل پيش اومد،دوباره كد هاي اتصال رو نوشتم درست شد

----------


## تیگران

> براي من اين مشكل پيش اومد،دوباره كد هاي اتصال رو نوشتم درست شد


امتحان کردم همونطوریه

----------


## mesmslampanah

من هم این برنامه رو نصب کردم و طبق دستوراتی که در بالا نوشته شده عمل کردم. ولی وقتی اجرا میگیرم اصلا دستگاه رو برای من تشخصیص نمیده.
از قسمت device هم adv رو ری استارت  کردم. در قسمت device ذستگاه رو که شناخته نشون میده ولی در قسمتی که میخوام اجرا بگیرم تشخیص نمیده.
اگر کسی به این مشکل برخورد کرده لطفا منو هم راهنمایی کنید.  ممنون

برای اجرا هم از قسمت run configuration حالت اتوماتیک رو در تب target انتخاب کردم.

----------

